# Yao Ming is just overly nice



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Jon Barry, a close friend of a local radio sports talk host, was on his ESPN radio program in LA; "The Big Show", with Steve Mason / John Irland, KSPN 710, 1-4pm pst. Barry confided that: 
Yao's handicap is that he does not have a mean streak 
Yao is overly nice. case in point, Yao spent 1+ hr in CD's office, after Lue was traded, defending Lue. Yao effectively said that it was his fault that Lue could not consistently make entry passes to the post. 
Yao knows the correct way to protect the ball to fend off double teams, which is to raise the ball above head and rotate body, using footwork to gain an opening, to get a better view of the court. But, Yao is reluctant to do so, cos he is afraid that he may elbow defenders, which he did against Magette last year. 
In this last team viewing of the previous game against the Suns,JVG pointed out to Yao that Marion was guarding him single in 2H, and his mates did not pass to him. JVG emphatically said "you need to call time, and grab me in the throat to demand that they pass the ball to you."

link


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

If he wanted to Yao CAN hurt a lot of ppl in this league... ppl give him hell for playing too soft in the post, but the guy's just not used to knocking guys over!! Reading this, I think he's just gotta get comfortable playing his game, and care less about how the people around him feel. 

If Yao's feeling guilty about his "mates" being traded there's no better way to make up for it than to starting playing better!!!


----------



## asan (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, that has very much to do with the fact that he is a chinese.

He has a long way to go in catching up with western culture or NBA culture.

In CBA, the league Yao played for in China, players will never be traded before the season ends, and players don't change team often, so they never get traded so easily.


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>asan</b>!
> Well, that has very much to do with the fact that he is a chinese.
> 
> He has a long way to go in catching up with western culture or NBA culture.
> ...


SO ALL CHINESE ARE NICE?  

SO STEREOTYPICAL


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

This post sounds extremely biased to Yao (sorry didn't read the linked article). I don't think Yao 'is afraid of hurting opponents'. Yao should be smart enough to realize that NBA is as physical as you can get from a basketball game standpoint. The guys aren't that easy to get hurt, just ask Shaq.


----------

